# Okay Heather...here it is.



## Wendy (Jul 1, 2006)

I think Heather is just as excited as I am about my plant. My Paph tigrinum was awarded today. I was very pleasantly surprised as there are already 33 awards on tigrinum...it had a lot to measure up against.  

Paph tigrinum 'Fergus' HCC/AOS


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2006)

Wendy! That's just thrilling, I'm so happy for you, and Happy Canada day too! 
I'm definitely excited - yours is as close as I'm going to get! 

I need to send mine to you to bloom!!  (not entirely kidding.)


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice. And congrats on the award :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2006)

Congratulations Wendy. It is a beautifull flower.

And save the pollen!


----------



## silence882 (Jul 1, 2006)

Very cool, congrats!

--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Wendy. It is a beauty, for sure!


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 1, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 1, 2006)

nice going Wendy


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 1, 2006)

Congratulations Wendy!

It is beautiful!

thanks


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 1, 2006)

Congratulations Wendy:clap:


----------



## bwester (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 2, 2006)

wait a minute...aren't you in canada? how did you get an aos award?!! you made it up, didn't you?...
(is there a COS like the AOS? or does the AOS go all the way north?)


----------



## Wendy (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you everyone. 

Yes we are covered by the AOS. Canada has two judging centres...Toronto and Montreal. Too bad we don't have more out west.


----------



## John M (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulation to you, - :clap: Congratulations to you, - :clap: Congra-aaaaaaaaatulations to Wendy, - :clap: Congratulations to you, - :clap: !!!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 2, 2006)

Wendy said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Yes we are covered by the AOS. Canada has two judging centres...Toronto and Montreal. Too bad we don't have more out west.



Vancouver just got awarded a judging center. Its a satalite of Tacoma I think. Simular to Montreals relationship to you. 

To bad there isn't a judginf center anywhere near where I live...

The AOS goes all over. I think they have judged shows in Taiwan and Ecuador/south and central America.

Kyle


----------



## DavidH (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats, Wendy! That's a really pretty flower!


----------



## Dee (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats Wendy, absolutely beautiful. It's quite a trill isn't it!


----------



## Nautilus (Jul 9, 2006)

Just beautiful!

:clap: Congratulation Wendy! :clap:


----------



## Mahon (Jul 10, 2006)

WOOOOT!
Congratulations on the HCC/AOS... beautiful species, and great flower! 

-Pat


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 11, 2006)

Wendy --I just noted the ''Fergus' part--very appropos!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL Jane. I bet you are the only one who knows what Fergus means/is.

For those who don't....Fergus is a small town north of where we live. It is where my parents live and also where hubby and i really, really want to move to...out in the country, so he can have grass to cut and a workshop....and i can have my greenhouse.:clap:


----------



## British Bulldog (Jul 14, 2006)

*Wendy----Congrats!!!*

Dear All
I was at the meeting in Toronto when the plant was awarded!!!
Pleased to see everyone enjoyed seeing the flower.:clap: 
I was a bit surprised that some of you did not know both Toronto and Montreal had AOS Judging!!:evil: 
Paul
B++++ B+++:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 14, 2006)

That was you??????? Holy cow...I should have known with your accent and all but I had NO idea. Well it was nice to 'meet' you....sort of. Do you remember at all which person was me? *hint*...the short one who was helping Mario with the slides.

Well if you are ever up here for judging again please let me know so we can meet properly.


----------

